# Https Verknüpfung funktioniert nicht



## JavaAnfänger72 (10. Okt 2016)

Ich versuche mal mein Problem zu schilder, wenn ich etwas vergessen habe oder etwas Überflüssiges erwähne so liegt dies daran das ich noch nicht so ganz durchblicke.
Folgendes Szenarium ist gegeben:
Ich habe eine Java-WebApp bestehenden aus einer index.html, einer securityTestHttps.html und dem DeploymentDescriptor geschrieben.
In der index.html gibt es lediglich einen Link auf die securityTestHttps.html:

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<!--
-->
<html>
    <head>
        <title>TODO supply a title</title>
        <meta charset="UTF-8">
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
    </head>
    <body>
        <a href="securityTestHttps.html">HttpsTest</a>
    </body>
</html>
```

Der Code der securityTestHttps.html ist der folgende:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<!--
-->
<html>
    <head>
        <title>TODO supply a title</title>
        <meta charset="UTF-8">
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
    </head>
    <body>
        <div>TODO write content</div>
    </body>
</html>
```
Im DeploymentDescriptor steht folgendes:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<web-app xmlns="http://xmlns.jcp.org/xml/ns/javaee"
     xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
     xsi:schemaLocation="http://xmlns.jcp.org/xml/ns/javaee http://xmlns.jcp.org/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_3_1.xsd"
     version="3.1">
    <session-config>
        <session-timeout>
            30
        </session-timeout>
    </session-config>
    <welcome-file-list>
        <welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
    </welcome-file-list>
        <security-role><role-name>manager-gui</role-name></security-role>
    <security-role><role-name>manager-script</role-name></security-role>
    <security-role><role-name>manager-jmx</role-name></security-role>
    <security-role><role-name>manager-status</role-name></security-role>
    <security-role><role-name>Admin</role-name></security-role>
    <security-constraint>
        <web-resource-collection>
            <web-resource-name>MyJavaWebApp_ServletSecurity</web-resource-name>
            <url-pattern>/securityTestHttps.html</url-pattern>
            <http-method>GET</http-method>
            <http-method>POST</http-method>
        </web-resource-collection>
        <auth-constraint>
            <role-name>manager-gui</role-name>
            <role-name>manager-script</role-name>
            <role-name>manager-jmx</role-name>
            <role-name>manager-status</role-name>
            <role-name>Admin</role-name>
        </auth-constraint>
        <user-data-constraint>
            <transport-guarantee>CONFIDENTIAL</transport-guarantee>
        </user-data-constraint>
    </security-constraint>
</web-app>
```
Die dazugehörenden Einträge in der tomcat-users.xml sind folgende:

```
<role rolename="manager-gui"/>
  <role rolename="manager-script"/>
  <role rolename="manager-jmx"/>
  <role rolename="manager-status"/>
  <role rolename="Admin"/>
  <user username="Willi" password="turboturbo666" roles="manager-gui,manager-script,manager-jmx,manager-status"/>
  <user username="Klaus" password="turboturbo666" roles="Admin"/>
```
Den Connector in der server.xml von tomcat habe ich ebenfalls aktiviert.
Ich erwarte nun, das ich nach einem Klick auf den Link auf der index.html klicke eine Verbindung zu securityTestHttps.html über das https Protokol erhalte.
Jedoch ist dies leider nicht der Fall, Firefox lädt und lädt erreicht aber nicht die Seite
securityTestHttps.html. Was mach bloß ich falsch?
Ich hoffe sehr, das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.


----------

